
Lush Cosmetics website hacked, credit cards compromised - davepm
http://www.techwatch.co.uk/2011/01/21/lush-cosmetics-website-hacked-credit-cards-compromised/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2127498>

~~~
davepm
Apologies, did check, but couldn't see a previous posting!

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
There is some value in the same story being reported from different sources -
I mostly cross-reference to try to avoid split discussions. Currently there
are no discussions on any of the three submissions (there was one after this)

